# Official COTM 13' August



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Descriptive Thread Title: Trevor Geiger 2012 Chevy Cruze
Name: Trevor Geiger
Location: Anderson, Indiana
Car Info: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo A/T Summit White 1Lt RS All Star Package
Stock Options: Onstar, Xm, Saftey, and Convience package, 9 speaker upgrade
Modifications: 20% Tint all around, 20 brow, AVS windvisors, Phillips x-treme vision headlights, Plasti dip red wheels, Plasti dip black spolier, trunk chrome bar, cruze, and lt, door handles, mirrors, both bow ties, and front bumper.
Future Plans: Single 15 on a little power, upraded fogs, red interior lights, blacked out headlights, taillights, fogs, and sidemarkers, plasti dip roof, door chrome trim, and fog light crome trim, maybe some underglow and a decal or two.
Follow my build log: Info in my sig.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: 99 XC600's Submission for COTM 
Name: Tom
Location: Wilbraham MA
Car Info: 2013 ECO Auto
Stock Options: MyLink
Modifications: Plastidip Badges, Letters, Intake and Rear Diffuser Panel and Plugs gapped to .033
Future plans: Tint's and Fog's












*


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

*bri2001's Featured Cruze Submission *
*Name: Brian M.*
*Location: Charlotte, NC*
*Car Info: : 2013 Chevy Cruze 1LT RS Blue Topaz Metallic, Medium Titanium interior*
*Stock Options: RS pkg, Driver convenience pkg, All Star pkg (Sunroof, Pioneer speakers)*
*Modifications: None yet*
*Future plans: Window tint, boost gauge*
*Other info: Just turned 1000 miles **:smile:
*I'm going to keep trying until I win!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

*
APCruze's Cruze 
Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel and Bezel. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.



















































*


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Agastya's 2013 Cruze LTZ
Name: Agastya
Location: Bangkok, Thailand
Car Info: 2013 1.8L LTZ Dark Grey GQQ
Stock Options: none
Modifications: Exterior: Audi A8 2012 headlights, BMW LED Tail lights, GWorldAuto Body Kit
Interior: 3M film 80% Backseat windows and rear window. 3M film 60% front seat and front windows.

Future plans: servo motorized top dash compartment with garmin nuvi mount. Front and rear discrete dascams with hidden DVR. DRL surrounding the fog lights. 



















*


----------



## Nappie (May 23, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Nappie's 2013 LS Cruze
Name: Kurtis Nappier
Location: Troy, MO
Car Info: Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 2013 Chevy Cruze LS Auto, Blue Topaz Metallic
Stock Options: XM, Onstar
Modifications: Exterior: Black bowties, black rear diffuser, removed the cruze emblem. 
Future plans: Window tint, coilovers, 18' MSR 095 wheels, subs of some sort, taillight tint, audi style headlights.



















































*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No voting thread for this yet? It's the 23rd..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Terry or Smurf will see this today. Different time zones lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah it's all good no worries I was like uhh? Lol


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

*Name: Casey* *Location: Tulsa, Ok Car: 2012 LTZ A6, Cashmere Int. Options: Every factory option (Nav, roof, push button start, passive entry, remote start) Mods: Trifecta tuned, K&N SRI, ZZP Downpipe, ZZP Midpipe, H&R Springs, Ultra-gauge OBDII scan tool, painted factory 18's, painted calipers, vinyl wrapped bowties (all 3), 3K HID in headlights and Fogs, Tinted windows, debadged ("Cruze" and "LTZ").. Future plans: Nothing its just how I want it..*


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Descriptive Thread Title: DylanModz 2012 Chevy Cruze
Name: Dylan Smith
Location: Tampa, Florida
Car Info: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1.8L A/T Summit White LS 
Stock Options: None
Modifications: 25% Tint on front windows and 18% tint everywhere else with window strip, 16 inch custom verde rims, 2 12 inch JL audio W0v3 subwoofers and a JL audio 500 watt amp, Plasti dipped bowties and sidemarkers, Debadged, JL audio side decals.
Future Plans: New antenna on it's way and another decal.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Didn't see the post about no discussion sorry.


----------

